# Fuk Up the Economy



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 24, 2020)

Fuk up the economy 
Revive Creativity for the masses
This brings less consumption and more creation which leads to an abundance of services and products...
products and services will be traded for products and services... no money involved if possible... No more need for inflation because money isn’t needed as much... DEBT is contained and eventually cleared... The value of the dollar is now based on services and products which there’s more than enuff of because there are more creators than consumers... Now we make the dollar obsolete which kills capitalism... we start making money by basically giving it way... services and products become cheaper and cheaper at the same time more valuable than the dollar... it’s possible because there are plenty of monetary systems that failed and it was either by force or fuckery which led to that failed currency converting to a system that’s controlled by these centralized banks owned by a small few...
We can change that... WE THE MAJORITY...
The MACHINE CANT OPERATE WITHOUT US BUT WE GOTTA HURRY WHILE THEY STILL DEPENDING ON OUR LABOR... WONT BE LONG B4 ERYTHING IS AUTOMATED THEN WE REALLY FUKd... U think they don’t care now just wait until they dnt need us...


----------



## obey no one (Jan 25, 2020)

it's an interesting idea, but i'm not sure about pulling it off. many years ago i had a printing company, mostly printed for punk & metal bands, but did a bit of anything. the local art scene had tried to set up it's own monetary coin system, and i was interested. but i just wouldn't be able to buy anything i really needed with the currency, since they only could offer luxury items, and for the most part i've tried to live as cheap as possible my whole life.
as i printer i know that what we call money has no value, and you are correct that it is backed by nothing, it's basically a collective lie we all live by. as long as everyone believes in it, it kinda works, once a critical mass stops using it or believing in it, then it will fall apart.

I do love the idea of independent producers (I am working on getting my own shit set up). I have never understood why there aren't more, worker owned cooperatives. starting a business is really easy (making it survive a bit harder), and any skill you can sell your time doing, you could sell directly to the end user and keep more for the worker.

yeah inflation is a bitch, and it hurts workers more than anyone else. owners of a company can just slowly raise prices, but almost no worker can just raise their wage. The whole of the left doesn't really seem to understand this though, and continue to campaign for policies that just erode their purchasing power.

I like the idea of land as protection against inflation, and a way to build production capacity outside of the mainstream of capitalism. Land is a finite resource that cannot be produced. there is tons of ridiculously cheap land still available. yeah it is remote, but so what campgrounds, farming, storage space, etc. atleast with farming you would be producing a product that everyone needs, and has real value, and you would be doing it on an asset (land), that will hold its value against inflation.

the only down side is that this has all been tried before and failed, mostly. there may be a few places it has worked long term, and been strong enough to survive, but i dont see them threatening capitalism yet.

great post though, i like the way you think, would love to see more discussion on this.


----------



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 25, 2020)

I dnt care about failing bcuz I tried... My failed attempt will fuel another persons attempt... They will either use me as an example of what not to do or add to it...

But to be honest it was just a post to spark convo...

The reality of the world is anything that can be gained will be exploited... It could be hugs and kisses and some fucker will find a way to covet and corrupt... ONE MORE THING... No matter what happens there will always be opposition aka unhappy ppl... If we killed capitalism then we would be tyrants to the ppl that thrived in capitalism... Then eventually they will rise up and switch it back and on and on and on...
There is no one solution to fix the world... So just worry bout U and live life while U can...
💩💜💩💜💩

ps if we didn’t have capitalism we wouldn’t be connecting right now... There’s always a positive that needs recognition and love....


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 26, 2020)

Can you explain more in depth about this to me? I want to figure out a way to cash in on it.


----------



## obey no one (Jan 26, 2020)

not sure which one of us you are talking to, if you are talking about buying land, i will explain my thoughts on it, but i only have a little bit of experience with it, do your own research, and you will be taking your own risk, i have no qualifications to offer any kind of financial advice.

lets start with inflation. the fed through its policies tries to keep inflation at 3%. i haven't found any explanation anywhere of why this is a good idea, if any one knows i'd love to hear it. money is just printed paper, it has no real value, its fancy paper, made with fancy printing plates, but other than that it is nothing you couldn't reproduce pretty well with photo shop and an inkjet printer. by creating more of this fancy paper they erode the value of the paper that is already in existence. As an example maybe you have some item that there is only one of it in the world. This makes it extremely valuable because there is only one. if someone somehow figures out a way to make more cheaply, the value of your one of a kind item drops quickly. A real world example is how when i was a kid you could buy candy out of machines for a penny. you can't buy anything for a penny now because the value of that penny has been eroded to nothing.
so if the fed tries to keep inflation at 3% that means, that if you have $100 and put it in the bank and it earns no interest at the end of a year you still have $100, but it can only purchase $97 worth of stuff. it's value has been eroded. This is a hidden form of taxation. the government creates a new $100 bill, and when they spend it they get $100 worth of goods, but by doing it they inflate the money supply and erode the value of existing money. It is especially good for them because they have debt, and by inflating the money supply, they are eroding the value of that debt.
This is why you cant just work your ass off for 20 years and live off the money you save, becuase the government is eroding the value of what you saved (taxing you without actually having to take anything). It hurts workers who cant just get a raise to compensate for their decreased purchasing power, it also hurts anyone living on a fixed income.

Land is a finite resource that can not be created. what there is, there is. It will retain its value against inflation because no more of it can be made. and as long as there are always more people, who always need space.

as far as making money off it, (do your own research) i would probably look at places where there is cheap land available, close to a growing population center. More people moving to an area will need more space, and as the population increases, and the city grows what seemed far away 5 years ago is now on the edge of town.

you could just buy the land and hold it, or use it for farming, campground / rv parks, storage, etc. you would wanna research local zoning laws if you wanted to do something on it. 

as an example about 1 hour drive south of phx, az are .3 acre lots for around $2000, 45 minutes north west of flagstaff az there are 1-2 acre lots available for $3000+. so you would wanna look at population growth, and job growth, and unemployment rate. in general if there is a worker shortage (more jobs than people to take them) there will be wage growth, which will attract more people to better paying jobs (population growth), which will quickly increase the value of land in the area.


----------



## coltsfoot (Feb 2, 2020)

haha i think faceplant was joking...


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 17, 2020)

(A).......a fine mechanic and gardener for barter


----------



## WyldLyfe (Mar 3, 2020)

DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman said:


> If we killed capitalism then we would be tyrants to the ppl that thrived in capitalism... Then eventually they will rise up and switch it back and on and on and on...



Heard someone recently say imagine if they created states with different political styles, so one state is a capitalist state, another anarchist, socialist whatever whatever... then people could go live in what ever one they wanted. But yaa..


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 4, 2020)

I know I've been thinking for quite sometime now how there's nothing united about the United States, and that it would not be a bad idea to divide it all up, not so much states, but regions, like New England, then New York, but have New York include parts of CT and all of New Jersey.... in the midwest have a place called Superior include some of the northern states..... etc etc etc... and folks could just figure out where would be the best place that would suit their needs.

My last romantic encounter ended abruptly when I was celebrating the English wishing to leave the E.U. a few years back, gosh she was so mad at me, I mean... how dare those English become independent and think for themselves !!!!

But I would like that very much, divide the U.S. and then let the individual new countries figure it out as to how they want to live.

Could you imagine living in a place where we the people had an absolute say in how the budget worked, how social services would work, how landowners rights work, boy sign me up !! 

Anarchy Peace FREEDOM Love.......

Big George + Loki the Dog


----------



## void gaze (Mar 6, 2020)

That’s literally what the alt right wants


----------



## White Hawk (Mar 6, 2020)

the Roo has it. How are we in any way "united" (other than centralized overlords scraping the cream off)


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 6, 2020)

The alt right wants everyone to follow in lockstep their views, their values, and no freedom of thought whatsoever................


----------



## void gaze (Mar 6, 2020)

They say they want to break up the u.s. into autonomous regions. It’s a big feature of contemporary nationalism and fascism.


----------



## void gaze (Mar 6, 2020)

Look up “pan-secessionism” for more on the crypto-fascist use of this idea. You can ‘disagree’ all you want but it’s out there


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not disagreeing friend, I'm just seeing something from a different angle - that's all.... and please don't think for one minute that I do not take into consideration what you are saying here, because i do.

One thing I will interject, is as time goes on, I see how the world banks, big business/big oil... how they call all the shots, and tell the government what they can and can't do.

I mean this latest thing with everyone getting sick with this new virus that's really starting to get me thinking.... believe me - there's going to be a bunch of people who get super rich of it, and that to me is just flat out wrong.

Sometimes I wonder if Trump is letting - encouraging - the alt right to run wild as a means of distraction/stirring up the pot............

I don't know.... I personally would like living in a smaller country that better suits my needs, but then the problem is one then risks being taken over.

*obey no one makes a real compelling case about land ownership, and while that comment took some time for me to digest, this observation to me is right on the money.*


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 7, 2020)

wow..... how did that happen - my words all being crossed out ??

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm something to think about over morning coffee.............

Respect,

Big George + Loki the Dog


----------

